# Hertz Dieci 12 vs High-Energy 10



## Maplicito (Nov 5, 2014)

I tried asking this question on another forum, but couldn't get any answers... since it's "car subwoofers" that I'm looking at, I figured maybe people here would be quicker to weigh in. I'll just cut and paste my thread from the other site:

So, my project isn't exactly a normal or standard one. I'm taking an antique floor-standing radio, and I'm retrofitting it. I'm putting a computer in the top of it, and I'm mounting a couple of 6x9's that I have laying around, and installing a couple of amplifiers in the cabinet. That still leaves LOTS of room for a subwoofer.

I have an opportunity to grab one on the cheap if I act quick - either a Hertz Dieci 12" DS 30.3 - Hertz Dieci car audio subwoofers for $88 (Canadian), or a Hertz Hi-Energy 10" HX 250 - Hertz HiEnergy car audio subwoofers for $150.

This project doesn't have to have the most outstanding sound, but I would like it to be reasonably solid. It also doesn't have to have the absolutely hardest hitting bass - but I want it to be competent, not just for music, but also for movies.

I know that the High-Energy line is the higher end line. Does the Dieci 12 have any advantages over the High-Energy 10 other than price? Which one is going to handle going low better than the other? Are there any points between the two that you would suggest I consider?

I guess to break it down - does the Dieci, as a 12" sub have an advantage over the High-Energy 10" when it comes to reproducing the low lows - or does the High-Energy, even as a 10" sub, just perform that much better in every regard, to be worth paying almost double (but still a reduced price) for?

Thanks for your time!


----------

